
Nick goes to jail, but his promotors remain free - DanBC
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/nick-goes-to-jail-but-his-promoters-go-scot-free-7kzzmckw9?shareToken=0c473ece28cb69ee572b819e803c2549
======
DanBC
Some notes:

In England there's no difference between prison and jail. Some prisoners are
on remand -- they haven't yet had a trial and they aren't convicted. "Nick" \-
Carl Beech - had a trial and was convicted.

The sentencing remarks for the Carl Beech trial are here. It's worth reading
because it sets out what he did and the effect it had on his victims.
[https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/sentencing-remarks-of-
mr-...](https://www.judiciary.uk/judgments/sentencing-remarks-of-mr-justice-
goss-r-v-carl-beech/)

Here's a detailed run down of what Beech did, but also how he managed to
spread his blatant lies (apologies for the shithole Quillette):
[https://quillette.com/2019/07/25/the-many-lies-of-carl-
beech...](https://quillette.com/2019/07/25/the-many-lies-of-carl-beech/)

